# Flash et saccade lors de lecture de vidéo sur Chrome



## Sangojan (10 Février 2011)

Bonjour,


Suivant la news du nouveau flash machin chouette version 10.2 intégré ragnagnaaaa, j'ai remarqué que mon chrome avait installé une màj car je ne crois pas que j'étais déjà en 9.0.957.94.

Depuis lors, j'ai la nette impression que toutes les vidéos youtube et autre sites de stream sont saccadées même lorsque la vidéo est chargée entièrement. J'ai fais le test avec safari, ça ne fait pas de saccades.

Je vois déjà les réponses du type: N00b! utilise safari, bla bla blaaaaaaa. Inutile de me répondre ça, car tant que safari arrive pas à charger une bête page fb en moins de 3 secondes, je reste sous chrome.

merci de vos réponses!


----------



## David_b (10 Février 2011)

Sangojan a dit:


> ragnagnaaaa
> (...)
> Je vois déjà les réponses du type: N00b! utilise safari, bla bla blaaaaaaa. Inutile de me répondre ça,


_ragnagnaaaa_
_N00b!_ Flash, c'est le mal, n'utilise pas ça_, bla bla blaaaaaaa._

Ca te plaît davantage comme réponse ?




> merci de vos réponses!


De rien.

Maintenant, si t'as une merde avec Chrome, tu restaure ton dernier backup à jour. Tu fais bien des backups  ?
Et tu demandes à Chrome de ne pas pas se mettre à jour automatiquement, non ?


----------



## Sangojan (10 Février 2011)

ok ok! je m'incline devant tant d'éloquence! Mais peut-être que le problème ne vient pas de flash mais de Chrome itself. Car j'ai des extensions sympatoches que tout le monde connaît bien comme flash block, ad-block and so on et donc mêmes les vidéos non-flash saccadent. Enfin, je pétouille peut-être mais il me semble belle et bien que la lecture n'est pas stable du tout.


Bon je réinstalle Chrome, mais malgré tout il me semblait que je n'avais pas coché màj automatique.... grmmmmbl

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h47 ----------

juste une chose. Pour le backup, tu me conseilles d'aller fourrailler dans time machine ou d'installer une previous version?


----------



## David_b (10 Février 2011)

Aucune idée.

Perso, je restaurerais depuis un clone: redémarrer le Mac sur le clone, réinstaller le clone sur DD interne. Temps perdu . 2minutes (on peut bosser pendant que le clone est copié )

Mais j'ai un clone quotidien fait chaque soir...


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
Bon, en tout cas, dans ce fil, il est question d'internet ou plus exactement de navigateur. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## Sangojan (10 Février 2011)

j'ai réinstallé google chrome via un restore d'une sauvegarde timemachine. J'ai la version qui finit par 84 et non 94 et magie, ca ne saccade plus!

J'ai aussi coupé les màj automatiques de chrome en mettant cette ligne de commande dans l'application terminal

defaults write com.google.Keystone.Agent checkInterval 0


voila!


----------

